# Retirement to work at Disney World?



## lilylilyrose (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, I guess this exposes the inner child in me- but I really want to retire to Kissimmee florida and work at Disney World! Looks like lots of seniors work there. ANYONE ever have a similar dream? I am sure it is not all fun and giggles, but I am so tempted to try it out. The pay is low, but I will be retired …. I retire in 6 weeks, so it is all a new stage in life for me!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds like a plan to me lily. However, if you decide on Kissimmee, try to find a place outside the city. This place is so loaded with tourist that it's almost impossible to drive down Main Street. Disney, I understand, does hire a lot of part-time help but so busy. If you are looking for a quiet place to work, this isn't it. Just driving to work can be a problem.

However, don't let me discourage you about this area. Florida is a great place to live and work, but it does get hotter than hades in the summer. Good luck. Pappy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

Good advice from Pappy there about living in a tourist town, unless you're _really_ a big 'people-person', and you have lots of patience when it comes to traffic, etc., it's better to have a short commute from a quieter area.

I hate the heat, and have no desire to live in a place like Florida (live in Colorado), but if you like kids (and crowds), and you think you'd be happy working at a place like that, go for it!  If anything, it'll help keep you young at heart.  When I retired I had no desire to work anywhere, of course I would if it came down to it and bills needed to be paid.  But retirement to me is doing something fun, or nothing at all, following nobody else's rules or schedules...complete freedom (at last).


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

If I were able, I would like to live in an RV park where I would meet new folks all the time!  The only hard part would be if we couldn't stay in touch when they moved on.  I would enjoy the work too, walking around just keeping an eye on things, collecting the dough, books, etc.  I don't know what all it entails but I do like the idea of being in some sort of hospitality position. denise PS I think your idea sounds great if that is what you enjoy!  I don't know that many folks that actually had jobs they "loved" so my pick in retirement would be only jobs I would love doing  even if only volunteer.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Sounds like a plan to me lily. However, if you decide on Kissimmee, try to find a place outside the city. This place is so loaded with tourist that it's almost impossible to drive down Main Street. Disney, I understand, does hire a lot of part-time help but so busy. If you are looking for a quiet place to work, this isn't it. Just driving to work can be a problem.
> 
> However, don't let me discourage you about this area. Florida is a great place to live and work, but it does get hotter than hades in the summer. Good luck. Pappy



Oh  traffic, yuck, I lived in Portland Oregon for about 15 years, and those freeways were bumper to bumper (I know not as bad as with tourists) going to and from work.  I would avoid that as well Pappy, I want quiet, but just enough things/places to do and see


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

Just don't take nwlady's advice on the Winnie the Poo costume and you'll be fine...


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 12, 2014)

LOL, well, as long as she puts it on right, not backwards,


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 12, 2014)

Inland Florida (Orlando) is much hotter than the coast.  You might want to consider that if you move here.  I love living near the Atlantic because there is always a nice breeze.  I do have friends who are retired and work at Disney.  If you don't mind not being near the coast and don't mind humidity in the Summer, go for it.  

I'm originally from Upstate NY and moving to Florida was the best thing I've ever done!  I love it here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2014)

I realize it probably isn't your anticipated job, lilylily, but I recently read an account of a 20-something who worked several years as a character at Disney World. The stuff they put up with is amazing, up to and including passing out from the heat in the heavy costume. 

I'm not much of a "people person" so I doubt that sort of job would appeal to me, but I certainly wish _you_ all possible luck.


----------



## pteacher (Jun 15, 2014)

Lilyrose:  I always thought working at a place like that looked like fun too.  I see you live in New England now, so it would be a major change for you.  I live in Georgia.  It's hot here too!  Recently I visited the aquarium in Chattanooga, Tenn.  They hire a lot of senior citizens, it's indoor so no heat and looked like a fun job too.  I don't know if I will ever be able to do just retirement.  Right now, I am still working, teaching preschoolers and loving it.  I love being around children, so Disney would be Great!


----------

